# Ocean Kayak Caper For Sale



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Ocean Kayak Caper For Sale-$400.

I will include an Ocean Kayak Backrest, Cabelas Kayak Cover, Scotty Rod Holder and Base (not mounted yet), and rear storage bin with 2 rod holders. All of this new will cost around $650. I will sell everything for $400. The kayak is 2 years old.

Here are some pics of the Caper

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/948607442/m/772109564/r/510100484#510100484

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=418607442&f=948607442&m=772109564&r=100108484#100108484

Here is a pic of the bin with rod holders.
http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=418607442&f=948607442&m=5736009553&r=5736009553#5736009553

Send me an email if you are interested or have any questions.

Rod
[email protected]


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The link doesn't work...


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Here are the pics.




























Thanks,
Rod


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*location?*

Hey there Rod, I was wondering where the Yak is located? The last one I found unfortunately was about 275 miles from me....Thanks
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I live in Columbia, MD. I have family in Southern, MD so I'm down that way often. I could possibly meet you at Aqualand Marina (under 301 Bridge) in Newburg, MD or somewhere on the Potomac River. If we meet somewhere on the water then you can take it for a test paddle.

Let me know.

Rod


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*thanks for the info...*

Rod~ Thanks for the info... Still a little bit more of a drive than I would like, but I'll give it some thought...Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Fishingrod, is this yak still on the market?


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Yep, it is still on the market. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

